# No driver attached



## Switch2BSD (Apr 12, 2021)

Hi all,

I need help on hardware with pci0 no driver attached.

OS: FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p6 GENERIC  amd64
CPU: Intel Xeon D1521
Mainboard: Supermicro X10SDV-4C-TLN2F
NIC: Intel Ethernet Connection X552/X557-AT 10GBASE-T
ada0: `<HGST HUS726060ALE610 APGNTD05> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device`
ada1: `<HGST HUS726060ALE610 APGNTD05> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device`

/var/log/dmesg.today
shows:

```
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0                                                    
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> on acpi0                                                                                  
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0                                                                                           
pci0: <dasp, performance counters> at device 11.1 (no driver attached)                                                  
pci0: <dasp, performance counters> at device 11.2 (no driver attached)                                                  
pci0: <dasp, performance counters> at device 16.1 (no driver attached)                                                  
pci0: <dasp, performance counters> at device 16.6 (no driver attached)                                                  
pci0: <dasp, performance counters> at device 18.1 (no driver attached)                                                  
acpi_syscontainer0: <System Container> on acpi0                                                                         
apei0: <ACPI Platform Error Interface> on acpi0                                                                         
pcib1: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
```

`pciconf -lv`
shows:

```
none1@pci0:255:11:1:    class=0x110100 card=0x6f368086 chip=0x6f368086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00                                    
vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'                                                                                        
device     = 'Xeon E7 v4/Xeon E5 v4/Xeon E3 v4/Xeon D R3 QPI Link 0/1'                                                  
class      = dasp                                                                                                       
subclass   = performance counters                                                                                   

none2@pci0:255:11:2:    class=0x110100 card=0x6f378086 chip=0x6f378086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00                                    
vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'                                                                                        
device     = 'Xeon E7 v4/Xeon E5 v4/Xeon E3 v4/Xeon D R3 QPI Link 0/1'                                                  
class      = dasp                                                                                                       
subclass   = performance counters 

none13@pci0:255:16:1:   class=0x110100 card=0x6f348086 chip=0x6f348086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00                                    
vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'                                                                                        
device     = 'Xeon E7 v4/Xeon E5 v4/Xeon E3 v4/Xeon D R2PCIe Agent'                                                     
class      = dasp                                                                                                       
subclass   = performance counters

none15@pci0:255:16:6:   class=0x110100 card=0x6f7d8086 chip=0x6f7d8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00                                    
vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'                                                                                        
device     = 'Xeon E7 v4/Xeon E5 v4/Xeon E3 v4/Xeon D Ubox'                                                             
class      = dasp                                                                                                       
subclass   = performance counters

none18@pci0:255:18:1:   class=0x110100 card=0x6f308086 chip=0x6f308086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00                                    
vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'                                                                                        
device     = 'Xeon E7 v4/Xeon E5 v4/Xeon E3 v4/Xeon D Home Agent 0'                                                     
class      = dasp                                                                                                       
subclass   = performance counters
```

Q1: Is it DASP for "Distributed Associative Processor" ? If no driver attached, what's the impact?

Q2: This machine need `service netif restart` and `network routing restart` after booted, although ifconfig okay. It seems route table disappeared after completion of boot. Normal output `netstat -rn` (as desired). This causes me to look for dmesg and see above things. Does it concerns to dasp driver not attached? How to attach driver, then?

Thanks.


----------

